# Interesting Guest.



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Went hunting today and had a surprise. I met Randy Hall today who has a Sunday morning hunting show on channel 19..He is based out of Kingston N.C. but was here filming an all Women hunting program..I think it will air in January but im not possitive..He liked Luke my dog and we chatted for awhile.

Today we got 2 wild birds and Luke got a few bad cuts on his nose due to the briar patches..Luke charged a briar and chased up a rooster but paid the price with his snout..He was a little timid for about an hour but rebounded well. I dropped another rooster in a swamp with cattails,boy we had a devil of a time finding that one..We chased up 2 hens as well..

Good day -- No pictures this time i don't want to bore you guys and gals.

If you like the pictures please let me know and i will add with my future post..


Insane-----out


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

aint nothing wrong with pictures, put em up.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yea we all like pics!!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I Didn't Think You Could Hunt Birds In Ohio During Deer Gun Season!!!!! Am I Wrong???


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Not on public land. Private preserves you can hunt during deer gun season.

I am going tomorrow!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Pictures are always good!!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Wild birds on a preserve...that's a new one on me. What's the name of that preserve, I'd like to check it out??


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Bring on the pics!


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Birdhunt----lol


----------

